# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر: أحكام نقض في القضـــاء المستعجل

## سالي جمعة

*أحكام** نقض** في** القضـــاء** المستعجل*
 

*الموجز:

المواد المستعجلة وفقا للمادة 227 / 2 مرافعات . المقصود بها تلك التى يقتصر الفصل فيها على الاجراءات الوقتية او التحفظية .

القاعدة:


المقصود بالمواد المستعجلة وفقا لما تعنيه الفقرة الثانية من المادة 227 من قانون المرافعات هى تلك التى يقتصر فيها الفصل على الاجراءات الوقتية او التحفظية دون المساس بالموضوع . 
( المادتان 45 ، 227 مرافعات )
( الطعن رقم 3324 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 8 / 12 / 1997 س 48 ج 2 ص 1401 )*
*

الموجز:

التظلم من الامر على عريضة . ماهيته . دعوى وقتية . مؤداه . اعتباره من االمواد المستعجلة . اثره . ميعاد استنئاف الحكم الصادر فيه خمسة عشر يوما .

القاعدة:


لما كانت الدعوى التى صدر فيها الحكم المطعون هى استنئاف حكم صدر فى تظلم من امر وقتى برفع الحجز ، وكان التظلم من الامر على عريضة ماهو الادعوى وقتية ينتهى اثرها بصدور الحكم فى الدعوى الموضوعية ولايقيد الحكم الصادر فيه محكمة الموضوع اذا يقتصر فى التظلم على تاييد الامر او الغائه او تعديله فقط دون مساس باصل الحق ، ومن ثم يعد من المواد المستعجلة وفقا لما تعنيه الفقرة الثانية من المادة 227 انفة الذكر ويكون ميعاد استنئاف الحكم الصادر فيه خمسة عشر يوما . 
( المادتان 203 ،227 مرافعات )
( الطعن رقم 3324 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 8 / 12 / 1997 س 48 ص 1401 )*
*

الموجز:

الاختصاص بسبب نوع الدعوى . تعلقه بالنظام العام .جواز الدفع به فى ايه حالة كانت عليها الدعوى وتقضى به المحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها .اعتباره قائما فى الخصومة ومطروحاً دائما على محكمة الموضوع الحكم الصادر منها فى الموضوع مشتملاً حتماً على قضاء ضمنى باختصاصها.الطعن بالنقض فى هذا الحكم . ووروده على قضاء ضمنى فى مسأله الاختصاص سواء أثارتها النيابة أو الخصوم أم لم يثيروها .

القاعدة:


مؤدى نص المادة 109 من قانون المرافعات أن الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بسبب نوع الدعوى من النظام العام تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ويجوز الدفع به فى أيه حلة كانت عليها الدعوى .و من أجل ذلك تعتبر مسألة الاختصاص بسبب نوع الدعوى قائمة فى الخصومة و مطروحة دائماً على محكمة الموضوع وعليها أن تقضى من تلقاء نفسها بعدم اختصاصها ويعتبر الحكم الصادر منها فى الموضوع مشتملاً على قضاء ضمنى باختصاصها بنوع الدعوى ، ومن ثم فإن الطعن بالنقض على الحكم الصادر منها يعتبر واؤداً على القضاء الضمنى فى مسألة الاختصاص سواء أثارها الخصوم فى الطعن أم لم يثيروها أبدتها النيابة أم لم تبدها باعتبار أن هذه المسألة وفى جميع الحالات تعتبر داخلة فى نطاق الطعون المطروحة على هذه المحكمة.
( المادة 109 مرافعات) 
( الطعن رقم 3929 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 1997/4/5 س 28 ج1 ص 613)*
*

الموجز:

الاحكام المستعجلة . لاتحوز قوة الامر المقضى . عدم تغيير مركز الخصوم والظروف التى انتهت بالحكم . عدم جواز اثارة النزاع الذى فصل فيه القاضى المستعجل من جديد .

القاعدة:


المقرر -ان الاصل فى الاحكام الصادرة من القضاء المستعجل انها ذات حجية موقوتة اذانها تتحسس النزاع من ظاهر الاوراق دون المساس بالحق ومن ثم فهى لاتقيد محكمة الموضوع وهى تفصل اصل الحق الا ان هذا لايعنى جواز لثارة النزاع المؤقت الذى فصل فيه الحكم المستعجل من جديد متى كان مركز الخصوم والظروف التى انتهت بالحكم هى بعينها لم يطرا عليها اى تغيير اذهنا يضع الحكم المستعجل طرفى الخصومة فى وضع ثابت واجب الاحترام بمقتضى حجية الامر المقضى بالنسبة لنفس الظروف التى اوجبته ولذات الموضوع الذى كان محل البحث فى الحكم السابق صدورهفان طرا تغيير مادى او قانونى فى مراكز الخصوم او فى اجراءات الطلب وملابساته سقطت حجية الحكم السابق وساغ للقاضى ان يفصل فى النزاع بما يواجه الحالة الطارئة الجديدة دون ان يعد ذلك فصلا فى نزاع خلافا لحكم سبق صدوره بين الخصوم انفسهم وحاز قوة الامر المقضى علىالنحو الذى قصدته المادة 249 من قانون المرافعات . 
( المادة 249 و 101 اثبات ) 
( الطعن رقم 2482 لسنة 55 ق جلسة 29 /2 / 1996 س 47 ج 1 ص397 )*
*

الموجز:

صدور حكم مستعجل بطرد المستاجر الاصلى من عين النزاع والمستاجرين منه من الباطن . اثره . نفاذه فى حق المستاجر من الباطن ولو لم يكن ممثلا فى الدعوى .القضاء برفض الاشكال المرفوع من المستاجر من الباطن والاستمرار فى التنفيذ . حوزته قوة الامر المقضى .مؤداه حسمه مسالة تنفيذ الحكم لايغير من هذا الصدور حكم موضوعى للمستاجرين من الباطن بثبوت العلاقة الايجارية طالما طعن عليه بالاستنئاف ولم يفصل فيه بعد .

القاعدة:


لما كان الثلبت من الاوراق ان الطاعنة صدر لصالحها الحكم 790 لسنة 1972 مستانف مستعجل القلهرة يقضى بطرد المستاجر للاعيان المؤجرة له منها وطرد المستاجرين منه من الباطن لعدم سداد الاجرة وللتاجير من الباطن ومنهم المطعون ضده الاول الصادر ضده الحكم المشار اليه بموجب العقد المؤرخ 24 / 5 /1965 ومن ثم ينفذ هذا الحكم فى حقه ولو لم يكن ممثلا فى الدعوى اذ يعتبر المطعون ضده الثانى والاستمرار فى تنفيذ الحكم 790 سنه 1972 المشار اليه واذ صدر هذا الحكم بين الخصوم انفسهم وعن ذات الموضوع فتكون له قوة الامر المقضى ومن ثم فان هذا الحكم يكون قد حسم بين الخصوم مسالة تنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى 790 سنة 1972 مستانف مستعجل القاهرة وقد صدر الحكم المطعون فيه مخالف لحجية هذا الحكم السابق سيما وان الحكم الموضوعى الصادر فى الدعوى 9098سنة 1980 مدنى النزاع بينه وبين المطعون ضدهم الاول والرابعة فى مواجهة الطاعنة قد طعن عليه بالاستنئاف رقم 1630 لسنة 99 ق القاهرة وحدد لنظره جلسة 27 / 3 / 1982 قبل صدور الحكم المطعون فيه ولم يفصل فيه بعد فلا محل لقول الحكم المطعون فيه ان مراكز الخصوم قد تغيرت بصدور الحكم الموضوعى . 
( المواد 598 مدنى و 232 ، 178 مرافعات و101 اثبات)
( الطعن رقم 2482 لسنة 55 ق جلسة 29 / 2 / 1996 س 47 ج 1 ص 397 )*
*

الموجز:

الحكم الصادر فى منازعة تنفيذ وقتية من قاضى التنفيذ . لا يجوز حجية أمام محكمة الموضوع . علة ذلك .

القاعدة:


المقرر - وعلى به قضاء محكمة النقض - أن الحكم الصادر فى دعوى الإشكال - بحسب الأصل - لا يمس موضوع الحق ولا يعتبر فاصلاً فيه ولا يجوز أمام محكمة الموضوع حجية الشىء المحكوم فيه بل إن لها أن تعدل أو تغيير فيها كما أن لها ألا تعتبرها - فلمحكمة الموضوع على الرغم من صدور حكم بصحة إجراءات التنفيذ التى أتخذها الدائن أن تعتبر الإجراءات المذكورة غير صحيحة ، ذلك أن الإشكال لا يعد طعناً على السند التنفيذى إنما يتصل بالتنفيذ ذاته للتحقق من مطابقتة لأحكام القانون - لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم الصادر فى الأشكال(......) تنفيذ الأسكندرية هو حكم صدر من قاض التفيذ بوصفه قاضياً للأمور المستعجلة فى إشكال وقتى ومن ثم فإنه لم يمس أصل الحق ولا يعتبر فاصلاً فيه ولا يجوز الحجية أمام محكمة الموضوع وإذ لم يعتد الحكم المطعون فيه بما قرره هذا الحكم من صحة الإعلان بالسند التنفيذى لجهه الإدارة فإن ذلك لا يعد منه مخالفة حجية الحكم الصادر فى الأشكال المذكور ومن ثم فإن النعى بهذا السبب إستناداً لحكم المادة 249 من قانون المرافعات يكون على غير اساس.
( المادة 101 إثبات) 
( الطعن 774 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 7 /12 /1995 س 46 ج2 ص 1326)*
*

الموجز:

المنازعة الموضوعية فى التنفيذ والمناظعة الوقتية فيه . ماهية كل منهما . الأحكام الصادرة فى الأولى . استئنافها أمام محكمة الاستئناف بحسب قيمة النزاع . الأحكام الصادرة فى الثانية . استئنافها فى جميع الحالات أمام المحكمة الابتدائية . بهيئة استئنافية . م 277 مرافعات .

القاعدة:


المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المقصود بالمنازعة الموضوعية فى التنفيذ هى تلك التى يطلب فيها الخصم الحكم بما يحسم النزاع فى أصل الحق ، فى حين أن المنازعة الوقتية هى التى يطلب فيها إتخاذ إجراء وقتى بما لا يمس أصل الحق الذى يتناضل الخصوم بشأنه ، وكان مفاد نص المادة 277 من قانون المرافعات أن أحكام قاضى التنفيذ فى المنازعات الموضوعية تستأنف إلى محكمة الاستئناف بحسب قيمة النزاع ، أما أحكامه فى المنازعات الوقتية فتستأنف فى جميع الحالات إلى المحكمة الابتدائية منعقدة بهيئة استئنافية . (المادة 277 مرافعات ) (الطعن رقم 1626 لسنة 58 ق جلسة 1995/6/18 س 46 ج2 ص889 )*
*

الموجز:

الأحكام المستعجلة . وقتية لا تحوز قوة الأمر المقضى ولا تلزم محكمة الموضوع عند الفصل فى أصل الحق .

القاعدة:


لما كانت الاحكام المستعجلة وقتية لا تمس أصل الحق فلا تجوز حجية أمام محكمة الموضوع التى تفصل فى أساس الحق المتنازع عليه ، وبالتالى فإنها لا تتقيد بما انتهى إليه قاضى الأمور المستعجلة فى قضائه الوقتى القائم على مجرد تلمس الظاهر من الأوراق .
( المادة 178 مرافعات ــ المادة 101 إثبات )
( الطعن رقم 1290 لسنة 58 ق جلسة 1995/4/17 س 46 ج 1 ص 637 )*
*

الموجز:

الاحكام المستعجلة . حجيتها مؤقتة . عدم تقيد محكمة الموضوع بهذه الحجية لا اذا كانت مراكز الخصوم وظروف الدعوى لم يطرا عليها تغيير .

القاعدة:


حجية الاحكام المستعجلة - وهى مؤتة بطبيتها -لاتقيد الخصوم اوالمحكمة الا اذا كانت المراكز القانونية للخصوم والوقائع المادية والظروف التى انتهت بالحكم هى بعينها لم يطرا عليها اى تغيير . 
( المادة 45 مرافعات ، 101 اثبات ) 
( الطعن رقم 1407 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 25 / 1 / 1995 س 46 ج1 ص 238 )*
*

الموجز:

الحكم بعدم قبول لاشكال بطلب وقف تنفيذ حكم بتسليم عين لرفعه بعد تمام التنفيذ قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بالاستمرار فى تنفيذ ذات الحكم استنادا الى ان التسليم السابق كان تسليما اختياريا غير مانع من اللجوء الى لتنفيذ الجبرى . عدم اعتباره مخالفا لما قضى به الحكم السابق .

القاعدة:


اذ كان الحكم الصادر فى الاشكال رقم 455 لسنة 1988 القناطر الخيرية المرفوع من الطاعن ضد المطعون ضده الاول بطلب وقف تنفيذ الحكم رقم 97 لسنة 17 ق طنطا - مامورية بنها - انه قضى بعدم قبول الاشكال تاسيسا على ان التنفيذ قد تم قبل رفعه بتسليم المصنع موضوع الدعوى رقم 27 لسنة 1980 افلاس بنها بموجب محضر التسليم المؤرخ ……….. ، واذ كان يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه انه قضى بالاستمرار فى تنفيذ ذات الحكم لان التسليم السابق للمصنع كان تسليما اختياريا من قبل وكيل الدائنين ولايحول دون التجاء المطعون ضده الى طلب التنفيذ الجبرى بعد ان رفضه كل من الطاعن والمطعون ضده الثانى ومن ثم فانه لايكون قد صدر على خلاف ماقضى به الحكم السابق . 
( المادة 178 ، 274 ، 275 مرافعات ،101 اثبات )
( الطعن رقم 1407 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 25 / 1 / 1995 س 46 ج1 ص 238 )*
*

الموجز:

اختصاص قاضى الامور المستعجلة بالمحكمة الواقع بدائرتها المحل المرهون رهنا تجاريا بالاذن ببيع . م 14 ق 11 لسنة 1940 . خلو قانون المرافعات من الغاء هذا النص وصدور القانون التجارى قبل صدور القانون 11 لسنة 1940 . اثره . لامحل لاعمال احكام القانون التجارى . مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضائه باختصاص قاضى الامور الوقتية بالبيع على سند من المادة 78 من قانون التجارة بالتساند مع المادة 45 من قانون المرافعات . خطا .

القاعدة:


لما كان من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة بان الاصل فى تحديدالاختصاص انه من المسائل التى ينظمها قانون المرافعات فانه يتعين الرجوع الى احكامه لبيان الجهة المختصة ، وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التى وردت بشانها نصوص فى قوانين اخرى راى المشرع ان يخص بها دعاوى معينة خروجا على القواعد العامة التى نظمها قانون المرافعات ، فيجب الرجوع الى تلك القوانين طالما بقيت سارية ولم تلغ بمقتضى نص خاص مثلها او بنص صريح فى القانون العام ، لما كان ذلك وكان النص فى المادة 14 من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 الخاص ببيع ورهن المحل التجارى على انه ( عند عدم الوفاء بباقى الثمن اوبالدين فى تاريخ استحقاقه ولو كان بعقد عرفى يجوز للبائع او الدائن المرتهن بعد ثمانية ايام من تاريخ التنيه على مينه والحائز للمحل التجارى بالوفاء تنبيها رسميا ان يقدم عريضة لقاضى الامور المستعجلة فى المحكمة التى يوجد بدائرتها المحل بطلب الاذن بان يباع بالمزاد العلنى مقومات المحل التجارى كلها او بعضها التى يتناولها امتياز البائع او الراهن….. ) يدل على ان المشرع اجاز للدائن المرتهن عند حلول ميعاد استحقاق الدين دون سداد وبعد التنبيه على المدين بذلك ان يتقدم بعد ثمانية ايام من اتخاذ هذا الاجراء بطلب الى قاضى الامور المستعجلة فى المحكمة الواقع بدائرتها المحل المرهون للحصول على اذن يبيح بيع مقومات المحل التجارى المرهون ، لما كان ذلك وكان قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية الصادر فى 7 مايو سنة 1968 والقوانين الصادرة المعدلة لبعض نصوصه لم يرد بها ما يتضمن الغاء المادة سالفة الذكر ، كما ان القانون التجارى قد صدر سنة 1883 اى قبل صدور القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 ومن ثم فلا محل لاعمال احكامه واذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وجرى على انه باعمال حكم المادة 78 من القانون التجارى باتساند مع حكم المادة 45 من قانون النرافعات يختص قاضى قاضى الامور الوقتيةباصدار الاذن ببيع المحل التجارى المرهون رسميا فانه يكون قد خالف القانون واخطا فى تطبيقه .
( من 14 القانون 1 لسنة 1940 ، 45 مرافعات ، 43 من قانون التجارة 17 لسنة 1999)
( الطعن رقم 3108 لسنة 57 ق جلسة 23 / 1 / 1995 س 46 ج 1 ص 230 )*

----------

